
The Creator of JavaScript Just Launched a Cryptocurrency for Online Ads - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/the-creator-of-javascript-just-launched-a-cryptocurrency-for-online-ads
======
soared
In its current state (as far as the article says) this is no different than
the current ad ecosystem except it has another buzzword 'cryptocurrency'.

> Because the BAT integrates with a browser, a value for advertising slots can
> be calculated based on precise metrics for the time spent on the page, ad
> size in proportion to the content, and a detailed profile of the user's
> tastes

None of this is new.. I do all of this right now. The future plans of
micropayments are interesting, but those systems already exist and haven't
seen popularity yet. Adblock plus already blocks all ads and opt-ins (opt-
outs?) for 'approved' ads.

I really like the idea of improving the ad ecosystem, but I don't think a new
browser is the way to go and cryptocurrency is absolutely pointless here. You
can't start with the user, you need to provide an opportunity to advertisers
that is better than what they currently have. (See native advertising.. not
great for users but very good for advertisers).

All that aside, it would be cool to see this gain traction. And my god, I need
to profit somehow from these ICOs before they pop.

~~~
soared
>I need to profit somehow from these ICOs before they pop

> Brave raises $35MM in 1 min with ICO
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14453344](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14453344)

